# Cheaters everywhere



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

I am on a flight right now and the women seated right next to me spent the first 10 min deleting selected amorous text messages from her phone. 

She's has her wedding and engagement ring on her right hand--kind of obvious. Bet you she swaps it over before she gets home....


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Are you reading the texts?


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Ugh. Pretending she's a widow? That's beyond despicable.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> Are you reading the texts?


My eyes are not that good and I don't want to be too intrusive but but I can see the hearts and kisses emoticons getting deleted, along with some text, but leaving about half the conversation in place.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

*cough* Facebook!
*cough* Instagram!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

From google: 

Orthodox Christians and Eastern Europeans also traditionally wear the wedding band on the right hand.

Wearing a wedding ring on the right hand can simply mean that the wearer is left-handed and doesn’t want his or her ring to be subjected to the wear and tear from their dominant hand.

Instead of wearing wedding bands on their left hands, gay and lesbian couples often choose to wear rings on their right hands instead. Within gay and lesbian communities, the right-handed ring is an instantly recognizable marker of a monogamous relationship, and even marriage within the states that have legalized it.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Did she have that shyt @ss grin on her face as she deleted them?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> From google:
> 
> Orthodox Christians and Eastern Europeans also traditionally wear the wedding band on the right hand.
> 
> ...




I was just going to post this. I'm Greek and a lot of Greek people I know wear their rings on their right hand. 

If I were trying to hide my engagement and wedding ring I wouldn't put it on my right hand. For one it wouldn't even fit, it is also still pretty obviously an engagement and wedding ring.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

She could also be a Greek, left handed lesbian who is cheating.....


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I used to notice all kinds of cheating when I was going through this crap.

When one is aware its amazing how many car hook ups one sees or the park the car and get into lovers car deal at the shopping center parking lot.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Sure cheating is everywere....but it's like buying a car...you start to see the same color and make of the car you just bought every were you go.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

the guy said:


> I used to notice all kinds of cheating when I was going through this crap.
> 
> When one is aware its amazing how many car hook ups one sees or the park the car and get into lovers car deal at the shopping center parking lot.


Or the guys pacing in their driveways, talking in hushed tones on their cell phones. I want to yell at them, "Yo, CHEATER! You ain't fooling no one!"


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Aww dey prolly jus fwiends


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> She could also be a Greek, left handed lesbian who is cheating.....


If she is, she is the most smartly dressed, manicured, pedicured, and feminine lipstick lesbian and an Orthodox follower of Thai decent.

Maybe she isn't cheating, but I can't otherwise explain the deleting of messages that are clearly romantic.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

the guy said:


> I used to notice all kinds of cheating when I was going through this crap.
> 
> When one is aware its amazing how many car hook ups one sees or the park the car and get into lovers car deal at the shopping center parking lot.


I almost never saw it before it happened to me. 

On my exercise route, there an empty field and there was always a guy there on a bike, dressed for exercise, talking on the phone. Before I was cheated on, I thought he was dealing drugs. The week of my D-Day it figured, "oh, that's what he is doing"....


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

If it looks like a duck......


----------



## 86857 (Sep 5, 2013)

Why wouldn't Princess just delete all the texts? :scratchhead:


----------

